# Heavy service bikes, who got?



## rustjunkie (Aug 29, 2014)

Flipping through the colson and rollfast books, I seem to always stop at the inconspicuous picture and description of the heavy service bikes. Guessing Columbia probably made one, maybe others too? So cool: spartan, utility, seemingly rare: maybe produced in low numbers, most probably _used _ and used 'til used up. I've never had one, don't remember seeing one. Anybody have pics to share?
Cycle-trucks need not apply


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Colson Heavy Service*

Here's one Derek had a whike back. '38 I believe


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 30, 2014)

The two Columbia's that come to mind are the Special Delivery model of the late 30's and the Newsboy Special of the 50's - 70's.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 30, 2014)

This was Iver Johnson's 1937 catalog offering for men of "unusual weight."


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 30, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


>




Luvit, interesting: aluminum fenders


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> This was Iver Johnson's 1937 catalog offering for men of "unusual weight."
> 
> View attachment 166856View attachment 166857




I'll take one in 24" please:o


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 30, 2014)

Interesting: "_special Morrow_" and "Corbin knock-out" front hub on Iver, "Columbia Heavy Service....1/4" balls" front hub on D119


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 30, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> This was Iver Johnson's 1937 catalog offering for men of "unusual weight."
> 
> View attachment 166856View attachment 166857




I had one a few years back. Wish I never sold it!!! Right now someone owns it set up as a track racer


----------



## 39zep (Sep 11, 2014)

*Roadmaster Heavy Duty*

From Whizzer Service Manual.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 11, 2014)

The yank has one of these heavys! They offered it further back than 37. I know they offered it in 1915 but I'm to lazy to check further back at the moment.




dfa242 said:


> This was Iver Johnson's 1937 catalog offering for men of "unusual weight."
> 
> View attachment 166856View attachment 166857


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 13, 2022)

Any  else got one of these rides ?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Any bode else got one of these rides ?



I have had the privilege of riding this Western Flyer Heavy Duty,
for over 7 years now.😍🥳🤓🥰😎




80 years ago, during World War II, Licensed for "Service".





"April Fool's Day" 2015 this whole thing got _*rolling....








						Prewar Western Flyer | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

A friend of mine just picked this up for me at a swap meet but he won't tell me where it is. I like this bike.  I know it's Cleveland welding it has a morrow  rear hub that I have not cleaned yet to see a date straight down tube very cool forks it had mudflaps as what's hanging off the front and...




					thecabe.com
				



*_


----------

